# What's the best spinning reel for under $100



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I was wondering what you guys thought about spinning reels. I myself fish all shimano reels with very few exeptions. I really like the 2000 symetre front drag. I was thinking about getting the same reel with rear drag, but the guy at Cabelas told me that the drag; because it is on the rear is not as good, so if you fish for steelhead or stripers it my not hold up as well because of the design as the front drag would. What do you guys think, have you ever heard that before.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have also heard that rear drags were inferior to front drags due to the design. I can say that I personally prefer the front drags. I do not buy many spinning reels but I own one decent FLW brand front drag reel that I have owned for 4-5 years. It has held up very well and works as well as it did new. My boys use my other spinning reels a lot and due to that I hesitate to spend the money on a reel that they will break somehow. Therefore I usually go with a lower end Shimano model ($30-40). These have a rear drag on them. Typically these hold up well as far as the drag is concerned in my use but the bail springs go on them frequently. If I was buying a reel that I felt I was going to use on steelhead, pike, or even big smallies I think I would definitely go for a front drag model.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The best front drag shimano that you can get for under 100 bucks is probably the way to go. Use of other outlets on the internet for reels (like ebay) can get you more reel for the dollar. I have went through quite a few reels in the past years, since I fish steelhead from September through May. I haven't had much luck with the quantums, even their 'high end' models. Important parts started breaking down after a few seasons. The bass pro/cabalas higher end models aren't bad, but getting parts is difficult, since they have quite a few different companies making their models. The shimanos are easy to have repaired and it's easy to find replacement parts.

I'm currently using a shimano sustain that I found new on ebay. More than a hundred bucks, but the fully waterproof drag and bearings will be worth the extra price. I have a couple of high-end bass pro spinning reels that don't work well due to a rusted anti-reverse bearing (plastic coated, not waterproof) that I can't find replacements for. The price seemed good at the time for a ten bearing model, but it only lasted two seasons.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I have the Quantum Kinetic Pti 20. I've been pretty happy with them. I did have 2 break within 1 year of owning them, called up Zebco and they replaced them for free, the entire reel. I'm good with that if they are willing to replace the reel if they break....gets me new equipment every year


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I get frustrated with the lack of durability of most low to medium priced spinning reels. That is one of the reasons why I love the baitcasters. I used them on all but ultralight applications. The baitcasters that I use regularly (4 different models and manufacturers) are anywhere from 7-15 years old and work great. I have yet to find a spinning reel to do that for me. I am sure if I bite the bullet and go more higher end on the shimano that I will get much longer life from it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shimano symetres are the best reels I have ever used for under $100.
Always used a rear drag model until i was told that the front drag is better. 
Bought a front drag symetre and it was the best thing I ever did. 
Love those reels and the front drag is far better and more reliable than the rear.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I retired a Pennical dead bolt 25 last year. I bought that reel in 94 and have never had any problems with it. The thing finally wore down and got rough while reeling. I had landed tons of bass, pan fish and a 30+ lb cat with it. I bought a new one to replace it and have no problems with it. I fish more with spinning reel than I do with bait castors. Just make sure the one you get has at least these items: constant anti revers, metal line roler, plenty of ball bearings, and plenty of spool for your line size. I would recomend another pennical to anyone. I have fished with front and rear drag, get the front. You can allways release the anti reverse and back real if the drag is set to tight.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I use 2 Quantums for Pan Fishing & 2 for Bass Fishing, They are 5-8 years old & Still work great. Im getting 2 new ones Next year.  My Catfishing reels are some good ones too, They are White Rhino Spinning reels. They have preformed well above my Expectations. Most of my Reels are Quantum, a few other cheapo's for the kids to use when I take some out. I still have my first spinning reel too, Its a Abu Garcia Cardinal, Still works good.  

Cat Mazter


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I personally think shimano's sedona is an excellent real for the money. They were selling for $30 during the changeover to the newer style. I have some high end quantum reels that I bought for tournament use. I had to send 6 reels back to them, and have them replaced, because the handles were breaking in half. They were using a composite material, and changed over to metal. They sent me the newer model, and everything is great.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can find em, I haven't seen a better spinner for under $100 than a fin-nor. SMOOOOOTH, light, and solid.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

For sheer durability and smoothness. I don't think anything else is in the same class. 

For "like new", jump on E-bay and buy a Stradic. Hands down, the best value in a spinning reel today. I have one of the original Aeros and it is now 11 years old- still smooth and strong. I have 4 of the FG models and 2 of the FH models and they just get better every series. The A-RB bearings in the newest models will last 10 times longer than a standard SS bearing and my oldest Aero has gone 11 year, so that's a looooooooong time for the A-RB models. LOL

I have had Quantums, Daiwas, BPS brands, etc and the Shimanos outshine them all. I'll be honest and say that I have never had the chance to use a FinNor but I know they build a nice reel. However, I like my Stradics a lot. 

UFM82


----------



## bachelorfishman (Aug 12, 2005)

I use 2 reels under 100$. One just a little under

I use a Quantum Catalyst spinning reel. I bought it about a year ago at BPS, and it was about 85 dollars. Check their website, and cabelas as they sometimes have better prices by a few dollars at least. 

I also use a Pflueger President Spinning reel. Which was VERY reasonable at about 60 dollars

Pflueger and Shimano are very similar reels. And I have several Shimano and Pflueger. One excellent Pflueger sells for about 40$. The Trion I believe. Check BPS or Cabela's because you can save alot if you go between the 2. 
God Bless, 
Karl


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shimano Symetre I think is better than some reels over $100, you can't beat it!


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

I just bought a symetre about a month ago and have to say its a great reel. Haven't had any problems with it, it's smooth and fluid. One of the best reels I've ever owned.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I use my reels in creek so they get exposed to alot of sand and abuse. constant dunking, dropping ect. I find that after about 3-4 years they start to get a little rough. I found that shimano has a guy in kentuky that will totally rework their reels for $16.95. + parts. He goes by "The Reel Doctor" His phone # is 502-499-7770. I have about 5 reels I am going to send him when I get back from MI. Alot better than buying new. I will post the results when I get them back.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

They are really pretty simple to take apart and clean up if you are somewhat mechanically inclined and patient. It also helps to have the diagram available as well. I always take mine apart at least once a year to give them a complete cleaning.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The Shimano front drag reel you mentioned is excellent for the long sustained runs you can experience when steelhead :B fishing. Those large steelhead run longer, farther and faster than any bass or carp and can "burn" a cheaper drag system. If you are considering a reel strickly for steelhead, you may check out those with the oversized spool as they impart less twist into the line as well as take less wear on long runs. Go to a large tackle shop and see what is available in large spool reels.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm with Shake on this one. I have a Fin Nor S-Lite 100. Runs about $89 if I'm not mistaken. You forgot to mention the sound of the drag Shake! Sweetest thing I ever heard.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

best reel.................hmmmmmmmmmmm...........let me think.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

This differs a bit with the original question,but why spend say $50.00-$75.00 for a reel every couple of years,when you could go top-end,and not have to worry about it? I have two Shimano Stella's,and have never had a single problem with either of them,and doubt that I ever will.Pricey? Very,you're looking at dropping about $600.00 for one,but you'll never need to buy another reel.As often as I fish,it's a sound investment,like the commercial says,"Always buy the best gear you can afford,and you'll never be disappointed".ALWAYS Shimano's and G.Loomis,and you're there!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Just an FYI on the Symetre thing.
I have one and love the reel. Mine is a few years old and at the time when I bought it, it was the cheapest Shimano that was actually made in Japan. New Symetre reels are now made in Malaysia if memory serves. Cheapest Japanese made reel is now the Stradic (at about $120).


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

In my opinion , it is hard to beat the green Zebco Cardinals from the 1970's. If I have a spinning reel in my hand, that is what it is. The #3 is ultralite, #4 is the standard size. They go up to a size #7 for ocean use. They are available on the auction sites, excellent condition around $100, new in box, $100 to $150. Donot confuse these with the newer ones marketed by Cabelas and others, they are far inferior.


----------

